# Playlist Not Showing Up on GenieGO



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok, I have tried everything I can think of. I have several HD DVRs. All of the content on these show up in the GenieGo except the content on my HR44-700.
Rebooted the Genie - Check, Rebooted and set the Geniego back to factory - Check, Rebooted the Router - check. Reset up the network on the HR-44 -check, Set the network back to defaults on the HR44- check, started network services on the HR44 check.

There is nothing more that I can think of to do. The DVR shows up in the Geniego configuration as being connected, but none of it's content show up in the playlist.

I am connected to my home network with a wired CCK.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Just checking, none of the HR44 content is VOD, OTA, PPV, Cinema, or special sports channels?

None of those will appear in GenieGO.
You have some standard SAT channels in the playlist?
And the Playlist is set to share?

Not using the wireless on the HR44?
Go to Info screen in the Menu/Settings area and see how its connected. Should show nothing for wireless and MOCA coax connection should be connected.

If the above are correct, what are the IP addresses of all your DVR's and the GenieGO hardware?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Some folks have reported that making sure the HR44 was the primary receiver on your account solved this sort of issues


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Content on the Genie is normal sat channels. No VOD or OTA. The set up screen shows MOCA coax and no wireless. I don't have all of the IP addresses available to me now, but I can check when I get home. They are all assigned by DHCP and there are no conflicts. MRV works fine with no issues over the entire DECA cloud. The strange thing is that I'm able to see and play the Genie contents using directv to pc app, so there should be no connectivity issues to my home network.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Peds48 - you may have something here. The HR44 is not the primary listed receiver on my account.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What device are you using to try to see/play the GenieGo content?


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

A PC directly connected to the router by Ethernet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Peds48 - you may have something here. The HR44 is not the primary listed receiver on my account.
Give DirecTV a call and tell then to make the HR44 the primary receiver, let us how it goes


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Is the HR44 set to "allow" external device access in its whole-home settings?


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes it is.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Well I called and made the HR44 the primary receiver. The content still doesn't show up in the Geniego playlist.........


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have another device that you might be able to connect to GenieGo? iPad, iPhone, Android something? Another computer? That might narrow it down to the PC set up being the problem.... or not.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

I have connected with an iPad and Android phone. Same issue, HR44 content not there.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good. Er, in that it eliminates one branch of inquiry.

I would try (again?) going through Network, Advanced Settings, just click through till you get the "Congratulations" notice, and then fire up the client of choice.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't know if it was the multiple reboots of the HR44, multiple resets of the Geniego, or the setting of the 44 as primary, as of this morning the situation appears to have corrected itself. The HR44 content now shows up in the playlist of the go. Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know if it was the multiple reboots of the HR44, multiple resets of the Geniego, or the setting of the 44 as primary, as of this morning the situation appears to have corrected itself. The HR44 content now shows up in the playlist of the go. Thanks for the help and suggestions.
I'll bet you it was setting the HR44 as the primary. many folks have reported this as their fix to this particular issue


----------



## amt1994 (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Got my GenieGo HR34 today, set it up, and the content from the HR34 isn't showing up on GenieGO. However, my old HD DVR's stuff is showing up. Just checked and the HR34 is my primary receiver, with the old HD DVR being the secondary.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Press and hold the red reset button on the GenieGO box for 30 secs. Wait for a complete reboot with 3 blue lights. And then wait another 2 mins. 

Refresh your playlists and see if that helps. You won't erase anything with a 30 sec reset.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I installed my GenieGo today. Firmware updated and all three lights are blue. Installed the software on my wife's iPhone and my laptop. Both devices find all 3 of my HD-DVRs (HR34, HR24 and HR22). What is not displayed is anything on any of the playlists. It says there is nothing available. For a brief time some of the shows on the HR34 did show up and played, but then they disappeared. I have all 3 DVRs set to allow external devise and each DVR is set in the software to show. They do show, just no playlist. 

I've set the GenieGo to a reserved IP address and set all the DVRs to DHCP (I did have static addresses assigned to them, but DIRECTV suggested I put them back to DHCP. My DECCA system and the GenieGo are connected to a d-link router which has wireless turned on and DHCP turned off and it connects into a FIOS MI424WR Router that assigns the IP addresses (DHCP turned on) and connects to the internet.
The HR34 is set as the primary receiver.

I'm going to bed and I'll call DIRECTV back tomorrow, but I thought someone here might have an idea what to do.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> I installed my GenieGo today. Firmware updated and all three lights are blue. Installed the software on my wife's iPhone and my laptop. Both devices find all 3 of my HD-DVRs (HR34, HR24 and HR22). What is not displayed is anything on any of the playlists. It says there is nothing available. For a brief time some of the shows on the HR34 did show up and played, but then they disappeared. I have all 3 DVRs set to allow external devise and each DVR is set in the software to show. They do show, just no playlist.
> 
> I've set the GenieGo to a reserved IP address and set all the DVRs to DHCP (I did have static addresses assigned to them, but DIRECTV suggested I put them back to DHCP. My DECCA system and the GenieGo are connected to a d-link router which has wireless turned on and DHCP turned off and it connects into a FIOS MI424WR Router that assigns the IP addresses (DHCP turned on) and connects to the internet.
> The HR34 is set as the primary receiver.
> ...


Woke up this morning and everything is working fine.


----------



## amt1994 (Aug 3, 2013)

NR4P said:


> Press and hold the red reset button on the GenieGO box for 30 secs. Wait for a complete reboot with 3 blue lights. And then wait another 2 mins.
> 
> Refresh your playlists and see if that helps. You won't erase anything with a 30 sec reset.


No luck. Material from the Genie still not showing up. I can't even record shows from the DirecTV app or through DirecTV.com on the HR32, but I can on the old HD DVR.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

amt, please provide a list of each DVR, how it is connected (DECA or Ethernet) and how the GenieGO hardware is connected to the internet.

Include all routers, switches, CCK's, adaptors etc. 

And what are the IP addresses of each DVR?
THe menu/settings/info screens will show it.


----------



## will127 (Sep 19, 2013)

ok i had a nomad worked great still my old nomad but now called genie go and i cant get it to see my playlist on my dvr i have a genie ny router is a berklin sees my dvr but not my play list no clue on what to do ive reset everything even reset my routers and started from scratch but it sees my dvr but not my playlist Help please


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

will127 said:


> ok i had a nomad worked great still my old nomad but now called genie go and i cant get it to see my playlist on my dvr i have a genie ny router is a berklin sees my dvr but not my play list no clue on what to do ive reset everything even reset my routers and started from scratch but it sees my dvr but not my playlist Help please


Did you do a 30 sec reset of GenieGo?
If so and still not working, what DVR do you have?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

amt1994 and will127,

I had this problem.

Reset the power to your CCK (Broadband DECA) or WCCK.

This is the path from your receivers to your network


----------

